
Letters threatening genocide against Muslims, praising Trump sent to CA mosques - kafkaesq
http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-mosque-letters-trump-20161126-story.html
======
kafkaesq
Per HN guidelines: offered as an interesting article about the sociodynamics
of racism and genocide (not "pure politics").

